# Finally Fattie



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 29, 2018)

So I finally got there and did my first fatty this morning...well two actually...because I'm just greedy and wanted the best of both worlds... but anyway I'm rambling again, yay!! go me!! :D hahaha.

 So I took inspiration from a few people on here that I ought to thank...
@GhostPirate for his step by step fattie instructions (life saver I didn't have a clue before seeing your post)


 gmc2003
 for the bacon weave tutorial (again I wouldn't have known how to do that)
@wade for adding to that on the rolling out the weave and giving me future fattie filling ideas (this time I did use cheese but I can't wait to try your suggestions) 


 Alex Douglas
 for encouraging me to do one, after I made him do one first :rolleyes: Haha!


 SonnyE
 for doing beef mini fattie which made me wanna do beef as well as pork (I think I preferred the beef)

Anyway...fattie fun pic time (smoked with oak around 225-250°f for about 3 hours, pulled off at 165°f)

Mixed seasoning with the meat...












Sausage Fattie with bacon weave..
	

		
			
		

		
	




























Beef Fattie (little bit of sausage meat)...


























Beef one got spritzed with Apple juice+Coca Cola by my little 'Helping Harriet' (it's half term)...






Finished plate...






Thanks for reading 
Charlotte :D


----------



## SonnyE (May 29, 2018)

:oops: Gorsh!

Absolutely Gorgeous Charlotte!
Beautiful from construction to plating, Kid!

Great you have Helping Harriet in there!
She can learn a lot from you!
(So can I... )


----------



## gmc2003 (May 29, 2018)

Looks like you brilled it and Bob's your uncle. 

I hope I didn't insult you or anything. I was trying to say brilliant - end of story. Anyway great looking fattie and a beautiful weave. 

Point for sure. 

Chris


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 29, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> :oops: Gorsh!
> 
> Absolutely Gorgeous Charlotte!
> Beautiful from construction to plating, Kid!
> ...


Aww thanks Sonny...haha I'm pretty sure her and my niece (who I was also looking after today) spritzed more on their tongues than on the food...its amazing it turned out moist, but thankfully it did :)


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 29, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks like you brilled it and Bob's your uncle.
> 
> I hope I didn't insult you or anything. I was trying to say brilliant - end of story. Anyway great looking fattie and a beautiful weave.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris! Hahaha nope not offended at all 'Bobs your uncle' is a phrase I'm more than familiar with :D thanks again and for the point


----------



## pc farmer (May 29, 2018)

Great looking food as always.      Cooking with kids is fun.  How did they like the fatties?


----------



## oddegan (May 29, 2018)

Great looking fatties Charlotte! Way to teach the littles as well.


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 29, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Great looking food as always.      Cooking with kids is fun.  How did they like the fatties?


Thanks...
Two kids running around the garden and two dogs haha it was eventful to say the least...
Yeah I got their approval. One preferred the sausage and the other preferred the beef. Even one of the dogs jumped up to swipe some of the sausage/bacon meat one haha. I liked both but swayed more towards the beef one as the bacon one felt a little over indulging for me.


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 29, 2018)

oddegan said:


> Great looking fatties Charlotte! Way to teach the littles as well.


Thanks Oddegan, train em up young I say :D


----------



## pc farmer (May 29, 2018)

CharlotteLovesFood said:


> Thanks...
> Two kids running around the garden and two dogs haha it was eventful to say the least...
> Yeah I got their approval. One preferred the sausage and the other preferred the beef. Even one of the dogs jumped up to swipe some of the sausage/bacon meat one haha. I liked both but swayed more towards the beef one as the bacon one felt a little over indulging for me.




Try farming while smoking.   My cook this weekend I was gone 85 % of the time.   Only coming home to do a quick check.
So I know what you went through


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 29, 2018)

Good looking fatties! Love the myriad colours on the veggies! ...I gotta do one of these I swear!


----------



## Smoke23 (May 29, 2018)

Everything looks fantastic!
Great job on the bacon weave in


----------



## Rings Я Us (May 29, 2018)

My compliments to the chef and helper staff. :cool:


----------



## mike5051 (May 29, 2018)

Great job Charlotte!  Got the kids to eat their vegetables too!  :D

Mike


----------



## Alex Douglas (May 30, 2018)

They look great charlotte!
Shame about the cheese ;)


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 30, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Try farming while smoking.   My cook this weekend I was gone 85 % of the time.   Only coming home to do a quick check.
> So I know what you went through


Hat's off to you...I couldn't do it with my smoker...he's far too needy to wander too far haha


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 30, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Good looking fatties! Love the myriad colours on the veggies! ...I gotta do one of these I swear!


Thanks TomKnollRVF...haha I was itching to do one for ages, so did two to make up for it hahaha. Awww thanks, I just love a bit of colour in life :D


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 30, 2018)

Smoke23 said:


> Everything looks fantastic!
> Great job on the bacon weave in


Thanks Smoke23, your compliments are much appreciated :D


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 30, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> My compliments to the chef and helper staff. :cool:


Thanks haha I'll also pass on your compliments to my little helpers, they will love it :D


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 30, 2018)

Alex Douglas said:


> They look great charlotte!
> Shame about the cheese ;)


Thanks Alex! Hahaha for a first time fatty I just couldn't not have the cheese...I owed it to the fatties!!! The OH will recover I'm sure :rolleyes: :D


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2018)

They both look delicious!
Great photo's too!
Al


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 30, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> They both look delicious!
> Great photo's too!
> Al


Thank you Al :D


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 30, 2018)

mike5051 said:


> Great job Charlotte!  Got the kids to eat their vegetables too!  :D
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike...yep and that usually is a challenge in itself haha :D


----------



## wade (Jun 1, 2018)

Great fatty - well done. The first of many I am sure :-)

A couple off suggestions for the next one...
Make the pork and beef layers a little thinner and combine them with a layer of flattened chicken breast between them. Some herbs, seasoning and a little garlic powder between the layers and some breadcrumb stuffing in the centre (packet stuffing mixed with a little hot water is fine). No cheese required but it can be added too.


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (Jun 2, 2018)

wade said:


> Great fatty - well done. The first of many I am sure :)
> 
> A couple off suggestions for the next one...
> Make the pork and beef layers a little thinner and combine them with a layer of flattened chicken breast between them. Some herbs, seasoning and a little garlic powder between the layers and some breadcrumb stuffing in the centre (packet stuffing mixed with a little hot water is fine). No cheese required but it can be added too.


Thanks Wade! Yes many more. I can't believe how easy they are to do! The pork was definitely a bit if a porker hahaha.

I really like where you are going with this...
Like possibly a Sunday lunch fattie??? :D

Just one amateur question for you Wade...How does one flatten a chicken breast? Do I just butterfly and batter it until it's as thin as a pancake...or is there a more civil approach? :rolleyes::D

P.S I generally just use the packet mix but add simmered onions and a knob of butter


----------



## Gary Uk (Jun 2, 2018)

As a fellow Brit i have viewed all your recent smokes Charlotte
And I have to say they all look great!!!
I'm just starting to try smoking myself and if they turn out half as good as yours look ,I shall be pretty pleased


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (Jun 3, 2018)

Gary Uk said:


> As a fellow Brit i have viewed all your recent smokes Charlotte
> And I have to say they all look great!!!
> I'm just starting to try smoking myself and if they turn out half as good as yours look ,I shall be pretty pleased


Hi Gary UK and thank You!! I'm truly flattered!! :D
Can't wait to see your food.

Happy smoking 
Charlotte


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 3, 2018)

Those fatties look awesome, nice smoke!


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (Jun 3, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Those fatties look awesome, nice smoke!


Thanks WaterinHoleBrew! :D


----------



## GhostPirate (Jun 4, 2018)

Oh wow those look awesome. Check out that weave! I have to try a beef one now. I'm so glad my post helped and thank you for the shout-out! :)


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (Jun 4, 2018)

GhostPirate said:


> Oh wow those look awesome. Check out that weave! I have to try a beef one now. I'm so glad my post helped and thank you for the shout-out! :)


Thanks GhostPirate...you're welcome it was thanks to your step by step post that I wrapped my head around how to do it :D


----------



## wade (Jun 7, 2018)

CharlotteLovesFood said:


> Just one amateur question for you Wade...How does one flatten a chicken breast? Do I just butterfly and batter it until it's as thin as a pancake...or is there a more civil approach? :rolleyes::D



Butterfly and bash between two layers of clingfilm :D


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (Jun 10, 2018)

wade said:


> Butterfly and bash between two layers of clingfilm :D


Thanks Wade..you're the best! ;):D


----------



## dcecil (Jun 12, 2018)

Another great lookin cook Charlotte, great job.


----------



## nanuk (Jun 13, 2018)

Awesome job on those fatties Charlotte!

Inspirational!


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jun 16, 2018)

Great looking fatties. Point!


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (Jun 16, 2018)

dcecil said:


> Another great lookin cook Charlotte, great job.


Thank you dcecil :D


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (Jun 16, 2018)

nanuk said:


> Awesome job on those fatties Charlotte!
> 
> Inspirational!


Thank you nanuk! :D


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (Jun 16, 2018)

jetsknicks1 said:


> Great looking fatties. Point!


Thank you jetsknicks1 :D


----------



## joedube70 (Jun 16, 2018)

Those look great! 
That bacon weave!!


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (Jun 16, 2018)

joedube70 said:


> Those look great!
> That bacon weave!!


Thank you joedube :D


----------



## Learch2112 (Jun 24, 2018)

Wow!  Looks delicious!  Just did my first fattie today.


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (Jun 24, 2018)

Learch2112 said:


> Wow!  Looks delicious!  Just did my first fattie today.


Thank you :D I just had a look over at yours, it looks amazing!


----------

